# Four Americans Killed on Yacht Hijacked by Somali Pirates



## WillowTree (Feb 22, 2011)

DEVELOPING STORY: Four Americans aboard a yacht hijacked by Somali pirates have been killed, Fox News has confirmed.

U.S. forces responded to gunfire aboard the yacht Quest at approximately 1 a.m. Tuesday, but discovered all four hostages had been shot by their captors. Despite attempts to save their lives, all four hostages died of their wounds.

We express our deepest condolences for the innocent lives callously lost aboard the Quest, said Gen. James N. Mattis, U.S. Central Command Commander in a news release.

Two pirates died during the confrontation and 13 were captured and detained, along with two pirates already in custody. U.S. forces also found the remains of two other pirates already dead aboard the vessel and believe a total of 19 pirates were involved in the hijacking.

FoxNews.com - Four Americans Killed on Yacht Hijacked by Somali Pirates






Fox News. The Number One Source of News in America.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 22, 2011)

How sad for their families.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

These Pirates need to be stopped from doing this over and over.


----------



## JBeukema (Feb 22, 2011)

the Irony is that Yachts were originally pirate-hunting ships


----------



## Jroc (Feb 22, 2011)

We need to clean these bastards out. All these deals being made, payoffs, are doing nothing but encouraging more of this crap.


----------



## Vel (Feb 22, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> DEVELOPING STORY: Four Americans aboard a yacht hijacked by Somali pirates have been killed, Fox News has confirmed.
> 
> U.S. forces responded to gunfire aboard the yacht Quest at approximately 1 a.m. Tuesday, but discovered all four hostages had been shot by their captors. Despite attempts to save their lives, all four hostages died of their wounds.
> 
> ...




It seems to me that if there were 19 pirates involved in the hijacking, we should have heard the report of 19 dead hijackers.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 22, 2011)

The surviving pirates need to be court-maritaled and executed for murder on the high seas.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 22, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > DEVELOPING STORY: Four Americans aboard a yacht hijacked by Somali pirates have been killed, Fox News has confirmed.
> ...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 22, 2011)

they had it coming for being so stupid. anyone want to go on a hikking vacation to trippoli or damascus ?? they didn't need to be pushing christianity in africa. if you step into the ring expect to get hit


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 22, 2011)

It's time for the Navy to go to war on these pirates.  Enough is enough.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's time for the Navy to go to war on these pirates.  Enough is enough.



These Pirates are Muslims, if the US Navy goes to war against the "poor starving Somalia pirates" it will be a PR Nightmare, its ironic the Muslim nations aren't doing anything and they are closer to Somalia than we are.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2011)

Sad news....

Time to pick up the screening of Somali Fishermen


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 22, 2011)

washamericom said:


> they had it coming for being so stupid. anyone want to go on a hikking vacation to trippoli or damascus ?? they didn't need to be pushing christianity in africa. if you step into the ring expect to get hit



the people who killed them had two choices, kill them or not. I don't believe in making victims accountable for their own deaths. That's just crazy. I bet you believe women who dress provactivaly deserve to get raped too don't you? Gawd.


----------



## Hot Wire (Feb 22, 2011)

These pirates are murdering islamic scum!muslims are thieves and murderers just as the evil quran demands.


----------



## kaz (Feb 22, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> I bet you believe women who dress provactivaly deserve to get raped too don't you? Gawd.


I think a better analogy would be a woman who dressed provocatively and went behind bars in a prison.  Yes, it's still the fault of the rapists, I'm just saying that what they did is far more stupid then a woman just dressing provocatively.  In no way do I lighten up on the criminals for that either.  But why they would do what they did escapes me.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 22, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > they had it coming for being so stupid. anyone want to go on a hikking vacation to trippoli or damascus ?? they didn't need to be pushing christianity in africa. if you step into the ring expect to get hit
> ...



nice typical try to gloss me into a chauvinist, nor do i hate children or bunny rabbits.  if i wander around jaurez in the middle of the night trying to change the gangmembers religion, should i be accountable for my own lack of judgement ? or am i a victim. how about vaccation hikking on the iran or north korean border, where would i get the ego ?


----------



## Tank (Feb 22, 2011)

This is the same as four whites driving in Detroit


----------



## washamericom (Feb 22, 2011)

Tank said:


> This is the same as four whites driving in Detroit



no it's not


----------



## Missourian (Feb 22, 2011)

washamericom said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > This is the same as four whites driving in Detroit
> ...





Yes it is.  It was their fault for being in the projects after dark.  They exercised poor judgment in being there,  so it's their own fault they are dead.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2011)

Tank said:


> This is the same as four whites driving in Detroit



Please do not soil these peoples memory with your racist agenda


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 22, 2011)

Missourian said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Yes bbyeeeee god it is their fault. the DUmmies!


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

Missourian said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Show me a link the last time a white person was killed in the projects.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Not the point.  If it makes you happy,  turn it around.

Those black men knew that inbred racist white supremacists lived all over that  trailer park ridden backwash county...they knew there could be trouble if they went out there...it's their own fault they are dead.


That's the logic...you tell me if it holds water.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

Missourian said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I didn't say I agreed with it, I asked you to post something of a white person being killed in the projects. I know the Gangster disicples did murder 2 cops in Cabrini green but that was a while back, gang members usually try to avoid killing whites in the projects because it shuts down their operations when the police swarm the place.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



so they drag em across the line before they murder them? That's nice!


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



When did gang members in the projects drag white people across any lines? if white people are being offed in the projects as much as you say please post links. From my experience white people for the most part are left alone in the projects because most white people that go through there are either social services or police, and like I said gang members don't want their operations shut down. If I am wrong, educate me. Show me how many whites are offed in the projects.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




I really don't know,  the media doesn't usually report the race of the victim.

It was an example of a perception.  

Would you agree that there is a perception that it isn't safe for a suburban white person to wander into the projects after dark?

Would you agree that there is a perception that a white person wandering around the projects after dark has an increased risk of being attacked or killed?

Then the analogy holds.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 22, 2011)

Why would anyone go on a yachting trip in that area anyway?

Kinda like mountain climbers dying.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

Missourian said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



I wouldn't recommend anyone to go into the projects regardless of color though, black people don't get a pass because of their color and more blacks are murdered in the projects than whites.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 22, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Why would anyone go on a yachting trip in that area anyway?
> 
> Kinda like mountain climbers dying.




Uhhh...no it's not.  The mountain doesn't hijack,  kidnap and murder the mountain climbers. 



Don't vacation in Mexico...if you are murdered,  it's your own fault.


----------



## washamericom (Feb 22, 2011)

this doesn't have anything to do with detroit or race or cabrini green in chicago, unless rahm gets elected.
why didn't the lord protect them if they were passing out the gospel (bibles) ??


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't like the idea of surviving pirates much.

I sort of have to agree that these folks should have known better.   This is not a matter of dressing provocatively.   Like someone else noted, this is more like mooning the north korean border guards level of stupid.   This is a dangerous area and they shouldn't have been there.

But that said, the world's navies need to be more aggressive about making the wages of piracy not worth it for those who try it on.   They do this because the rewards are huge and the risks relatively small.   That needs to change


----------



## washamericom (Feb 22, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> I don't like the idea of surviving pirates much.
> 
> I sort of have to agree that these folks should have known better.   This is not a matter of dressing provocatively.   Like someone else noted, this is more like mooning the north korean border guards level of stupid.   This is a dangerous area and they shouldn't have been there.
> 
> But that said, the world's navies need to be more aggressive about making the wages of piracy not worth it for those who try it on.   They do this because the rewards are huge and the risks relatively small.   That needs to change




well said, as always baruch, u r wise


----------



## Missourian (Feb 22, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> I don't like the idea of surviving pirates much.
> 
> I sort of have to agree that these folks should have known better.   This is not a matter of dressing provocatively.   Like someone else noted, this is more like mooning the north korean border guards level of stupid.   This is a dangerous area and they shouldn't have been there.
> 
> But that said, the world's navies need to be more aggressive about making the wages of piracy not worth it for those who try it on.   They do this because the rewards are huge and the risks relatively small.   That needs to change




I respectfully disagree.

That's like saying because 40,000 people per year die in car accidents in the U.S. that it's known to be dangerous...so if I'm killed by a drunk driver,  it's MY fault for being out there in the first place.


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 22, 2011)

While it's sad that it happened...they shouldn't have been there.

If I get killed while walking around at midnight in Compton, I will be partially to blame.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> While it's sad that it happened...they shouldn't have been there.
> 
> If I get killed while walking around at midnight in Compton, I will be partially to blame.



The crime rate in Compton is down dramatically, Compton is not even in the top 10 anymore in crimes. Plus this isn't about race, those people would have been killed even if they were black, the Pirates aren't giving blacks a pass.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

washamericom said:


> this doesn't have anything to do with detroit or race or cabrini green in chicago, unless rahm gets elected.
> why didn't the lord protect them if they were passing out the gospel (bibles) ??



The pirates are Muslim and would only use those Bibles for coasters, besides alot of them are illiterate.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 22, 2011)

Tank said:


> This is the same as four whites driving in Detroit



There's still almost 200,000 whites living in Detroit idiot.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 22, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> DEVELOPING STORY: Four Americans aboard a yacht hijacked by Somali pirates have been killed, Fox News has confirmed.
> 
> U.S. forces responded to gunfire aboard the yacht Quest at approximately 1 a.m. Tuesday, but discovered all four hostages had been shot by their captors. Despite attempts to save their lives, all four hostages died of their wounds.
> 
> ...




they need to be blown out of the water!


----------



## washamericom (Feb 22, 2011)

Missourian said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the idea of surviving pirates much.
> ...




i think you finally have it... not to drive drunk off the coast of somalia... getting blown out of the water doesn't sound too bad... i mean you know... if i was the strawberry


----------



## Vel (Feb 22, 2011)

You know, if our navy had made sure that there were 19 dead pirates left rotting on the yacht when they were done it would soon be safe for civilians to travel past the Somalian coast again. We should also be hunting the mother ship for destruction. There was a time when an American could travel almost anywhere without fear because it was known that retaliation would be swift and devastating.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> You know, if our navy had made sure that there were 19 dead pirates left rotting on the yacht when they were done it would soon be safe for civilians to travel past the Somalian coast again. We should also be hunting the mother ship for destruction. There was a time when an American could travel almost anywhere without fear because it was known that retaliation would be swift and devastating.



Well look at the American held in Pakistan for shooting 2 robbers, the Pakistanis dont seem scared to hold him. Fuck Americans can't even go into Mexico anymore.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 22, 2011)

Jroc said:


> We need to clean these bastards out. All these deals being made, payoffs, are doing nothing but encouraging more of this crap.


Yeah....you'd think they'd be *more-thankful* for their "admission" into the world-wide economy*!!!!*​


> *One local doctor said he had treated more cases of cancer in one year than he had in his entire professional career before the tsunami.* -- The Ecologist, March 1, 2009
> 
> *Somali Coastguards Fend-Off Illegal Fishing/Waste Dumping*
> 
> ...


----------



## Missourian (Feb 22, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> While it's sad that it happened...they shouldn't have been there.
> 
> If I get killed while walking around at midnight in Compton, I will be partially to blame.




Again I disagree,  you have the right to walk a public street in St. Louis (unfortunately,  the most dangerous city in the county last year ) at midnight.  

Just as The Bass has the right to walk any farm road in the rural back country of Missouri alone at midnight.

Just as these folks had the right to free sea passage,  just like the thousands of other ships and boats that ply those waters.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > We need to clean these bastards out. All these deals being made, payoffs, are doing nothing but encouraging more of this crap.
> ...



Yes and? Gangster Disciples and Latin Kings can tell you many sob stories about their backgrounds and what caused them to be in gangs and deal drugs, still doesn't make it right.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 22, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> It's time for the Navy to go to war on these pirates.  Enough is enough.


Ah, yes.....*THAT'S* what we _need_.....more o' those.....​


> *....Reagan-Style EASY ANSWERS!!!*​​
> 
> ** * * * **
> 
> ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 22, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> the Irony is that Yachts were originally pirate-hunting ships


 
The yacht had been used for years by a Christian dude and his wife. Most definitely NOT being used to hunt pirates.

It's just coincidence that the pirates are Muslim, I suppose.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's time for the Navy to go to war on these pirates.  Enough is enough.
> ...



Yeah and? do blacks get off the hook in this country when they try to use history as an excuse to commit crimes? no? neither should the Somalis, in my eyes they lost all sympathy when they killed this innocent couple.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


That _innocent couple_ *KNEW* they were entering a _free-fire zone_. 

I guess that's what happens when you're _convinced_....or, at least, *$elling* ....*"The Lord Will Provide"*....and, *Reality* shows you you're.......


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Shaman said:
> ...



I don't care where they were, their death falls at the hands of the pirates.


----------



## Tank (Feb 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> When did gang members in the projects drag white people across any lines? if white people are being offed in the projects as much as you say please post links. From my experience white people for the most part are left alone in the projects because most white people that go through there are either social services or police, and like I said gang members don't want their operations shut down. If I am wrong, educate me. Show me how many whites are offed in the projects.


----------



## Tank (Feb 22, 2011)

Driving a yacht near Somalia, is like driving a Escalade near Detroit.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

Tank said:


> Driving a yacht near Somalia, is like driving a Escalade near Detroit.



Detroit is bad but even Detroit is like Sweden compared to Somalia.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 22, 2011)

There is only one way to deal with pirates; the old fashioned way.

Norwegian shipper: kill pirates 'on the spot' - Boston.com



> OSLO, Norway&#8212;A Norwegian shipping magnate was strongly criticized Wednesday for suggesting that pirates captured off the Horn of Africa should be sunk with their skiffs or executed on the spot.





> "When (piracy) implies a great risk of being caught and hanged, and the cost of losing ships and weapons becomes too big, it will decrease and eventually disappear," Stolt-Nielsen wrote Tuesday in Norwegian financial newspaper Dagens Naeringsliv.
> 
> "Pirates captured in international waters have always been punished by death, often on the spot," he wrote, arguing that modern navies should deal with the problem like Roman pirate hunter Pompey did more than 2,000 years ago.
> 
> "Not arrest them and say, 'naughty, naughty, shame on you,' and release them again, but sink their boats with all hands," Stolt-Nielsen wrote. "The pirates won't be frightened by being placed before a civilian court."



I really like this guy.


----------



## Tank (Feb 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Detroit is bad but even Detroit is like Sweden compared to Somalia.


Just give Detroit a little more time to catch up.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > It's time for the Navy to go to war on these pirates.  Enough is enough.
> ...





Hot Wire said:


> These pirates are murdering islamic scum!muslims are thieves and murderers just as the evil quran demands.





AllieBaba said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > the Irony is that Yachts were originally pirate-hunting ships
> ...



Funny thing about that:



			
				UN said:
			
		

> _In Somalia, the Chatham House report notes, *although piracy has been a problem since the collapse of government in 1991, it almost vanished during the six-month rule of the Islamic Courts Union in 2006.* This indicates that a functioning government in Somalia is capable of controlling piracy, the report argues._
> 
> Tackling piracy off African shores





			
				CFR said:
			
		

> Experts unanimously stress that the only effective long-term piracy deterrent is a stable state. *When Somalia was briefly under the control of the Islamic Courts Union in 2006, piracy stopped completely.* Until recently, sovereignty prevented outside states from targeting inland pirate infrastructure. A UN resolution passed on December 2, 2008, allows states to enter Somalia's territorial waters in pursuit of pirates, and another resolution passed on December 16, 2008, implicitly authorizes land pursuit.
> 
> Combating Maritime Piracy - Council on Foreign Relations


----------



## Hillbilly Girl (Feb 22, 2011)

Last summer my yacht and I was attacked by Pirates! They was lookin to have their way with me!  But, I pulled out my dbl O buck shots and my 10 gauge and I started fillin anything that moved with lead.  I still have my yacht and I still have wedding night flower intact and waiting for that lucky guy!


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 22, 2011)

Hillbilly Girl said:


> Last summer my yacht and I was attacked by Pirates! They was lookin to have their way with me!  But, I pulled out my dbl O buck shots and my 10 gauge and I started fillin anything that moved with lead.  I still have my yacht and I still have wedding night flower intact and waiting for that lucky guy!



You're just asking for it sailing around looking like that.


----------



## Hillbilly Girl (Feb 22, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Hillbilly Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Last summer my yacht and I was attacked by Pirates! They was lookin to have their way with me!  But, I pulled out my dbl O buck shots and my 10 gauge and I started fillin anything that moved with lead.  I still have my yacht and I still have wedding night flower intact and waiting for that lucky guy!
> ...



I don't have to even get my self all fancied up and it seem like I can't go anywhere with out drawing a crowd of men and boys.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Driving a yacht near Somalia, is like driving a Escalade near Detroit.
> ...



Somalia is a beautiful country with wonderful people.

But the Western media only likes to show the city of Mogadishu where the problems are.

Which would be like saying all of America is like Detroit.


Actually the northern 1/3'rd of Somalia called Puntland has a robust economy.

And so does the bottom 1/3'rd called Somali Land.

It's the middle third called Somalia where Mogadishu is located that still has problems.


Bosaso is located in Puntland


----------



## Samson (Feb 22, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> There is only one way to deal with pirates; the old fashioned way.
> 
> Norwegian shipper: kill pirates 'on the spot' - Boston.com
> 
> ...



Wondering what critics STRONGLY critisized Stolt-Nielson, I read the article:



> The article drew sharp criticism in Norway, a seafaring nation known as a peace broker in many of the world's armed conflicts and as the home of the Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> Jacqueline Smith, president of the Norwegian Seafarers Union, described Stolt-Nielsen's views as "barbaric" and said _killing pirates could endanger the 700 seafarers_ now held as hostages in Somalia.
> 
> ...



Well, now, I suppose all I gotta do is kidnap a few hundred Norweigans, and then I can rape and pillage Norway to my hearts content? After all, if you try to stop me, I might kill all the hostages!!

And to think Norway was home to Vikings.


At least there's one Viking Left in Norway:



> Stolt-Nielsen acknowledged that killing pirates could trigger a backlash against crews held hostage. "But you can't make an omelet without breaking eggs. This is war and warfare costs lives," he wrote.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 22, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



The money's got to go somewhere. 



> And so does the bottom 1/3'rd called Somali Land.



And there as well. It's certainly not being spent where the Pirates are hanging around whilst ripping the world off. 

Ooops, not supposed to mention that Sunni Man?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 22, 2011)

Western nations have been using the Somali coastal waters as a toxic dumping ground for the last several years.

Which is ruining the fishing and health of the coastal people.

Plus fishing trawlers from various nations troll the Somali waters with massive nets that leave no fish for the local fishermen.

Forcing them to engage is piracy in order to feed their families and villages.


----------



## Vel (Feb 22, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Western nations have been using the Somali coastal waters as a toxic dumping ground for the last several years.
> 
> Which is ruining the fishing and health of the coastal people.
> 
> ...




Well Somalia has been using middle Tennessee as a dumping ground for their unwanted humanity for the last few years so I'd say we work out a trade. We'll fish the Atlantic and they can take their people back.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 22, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Well Somalia has been using middle Tennessee as a dumping ground for their unwanted humanity for the last few years so I'd say we work out a trade. We'll fish the Atlantic and they can take their people back.


Being that it's the back woods of Tennessee.

I am sure the Somali people have added some class to the place.


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 22, 2011)

Vel6377 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Western nations have been using the Somali coastal waters as a toxic dumping ground for the last several years.
> ...


So there will be more pirates? Most of the Somali's here just go onto welfare or into low paid jobs as they have no qualifications and don't try to get them. So I agree with you, out of all the refugee groups Somali's are pretty much the most unproductive and useless (they cost more to bring in than the others, take more than they receive for no benefit whatsoever), and the skills they have in Somalia are either stealing from others (and killing where required for food) or piracy.


----------

